# plz guide about educational details in form 80 ?



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

hello,

thanks for your attention and precious time.

My CO has requred me to provide form 80 again as previously provided form was faulty. In email they said:

*Educational Qualifications
Please define the names of all courses studied. When answering questions on
the Form 80 please do not use abbreviations and write answers in full
detail.*
I couldnt understand *"Please define the names of all courses studied"*
Please guide me on this. In previous form I mentioned there names of courses. Like for my graduation I mentioned bachelour of science in computer science. Yet for some courses I simply wrote in short like MBA or UML. 

Kindly guide me with your expert opinion.

thanks again for guiding and helping me.

haansi


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I would suggest contact Shafaqat on this forum. his recently filled out form 80 under CO instruction again. 

I have almost filled out forms in almost similar passion. I couldn't under their logic behind, there is so less space available and while filling forms on computer its further decreases, then how we can write down full degree e.g. if i want to write "Masters of Compute Science" i am affraid i won't be able to write it in a box. 

If someone suggest a way out, i have my gut feeling that i 'll get the same query from my CO.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Haansi
I come form India but i too am not sure what UML is, Its best if you write in detail what it means.


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Haansi
> I come form India but i too am not sure what UML is, Its best if you write in detail what it means.


Thanks Anj,

Here I am confused please if you can clear me. Let me descibe my issue a little more.

CO advised as:

*Please define the names of all courses studied. When answering questions on
the Form 80 please do not use abbreviations and write answers in full
detail.*

Now,

I should just mention UML is Unified Modeling Language or describe it more like what I study in it. Similarly for MBA should I just mention Master in Business Administration in IT or should mention name of all 25 courses that I studied in this degree.

Please advice me


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not the detailed course but what the abbreviations meant. As I said the abbs used in PK might not be the same as used in AU. Simply write full forms of MBA etc and that would be it.


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> not the detailed course but what the abbreviations meant. As I said the abbs used in PK might not be the same as used in AU. Simply write full forms of MBA etc and that would be it.


Thanks once again Anj1976.


----------



## sondee (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a gap in my education of two years before graduation and how should i mention it?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

sondee said:


> I have a gap in my education of two years before graduation and how should i mention it?



Hey what did you do in your case please let me know. Im also in the same situation now. My spouse has gap in education and Im not sure of the consequences (though i am not claiming partner points).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sondee said:


> I have a gap in my education of two years before graduation and how should i mention it?


Give details of the periods and gaps
Can't advise without understanding the issue

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There's no problem with gaps in education or employment, you simply need to include them in form 80 and mention what your status was during them. For example, if you were working during the education gap, then you'd mention your employment. If you were unemployed, then you simply say you were unemployed.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Give details of the periods and gaps
> Can't advise without understanding the issue
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou..


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There's no problem with gaps in education or employment, you simply need to include them in form 80 and mention what your status was during them. For example, if you were working during the education gap, then you'd mention your employment. If you were unemployed, then you simply say you were unemployed.


Thanks a ton..


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Need help on education part of Form 80? Anyone can help me?


----------

